# Rose Beef Cake Fr Schaltauge wechseln



## janik97 (8. September 2012)

High Leute,

ich habe jetzt ein neues Schaltauge für mein Fr2, weil mein altes gebrochen ist und jetzt wollte ich fragen, ob mir jemand erklären kann wie ich dieses montiere, weil ich es gerne selber können würde, damit ich nicht jedes mal in eine Werkstatt bringen muss.(Die Teile brechen ja angeblich relativ oft, muus ja, und es geht dann schon etwas ins Geld wenn der Händler das jedes mal macht....)


----------



## potsdamradler (8. September 2012)

Hallo Janik,

Einfach anschrauben und mit Argusaugen gucken, ob auch alles parallel ausgerichtet ist.
Der Händler hat dazu ein Werkzeug zum Prüfen und Richten:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=173039, siehe #8.

Zum Schrauben ist der Sprocki hilfreich 

Gruß Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

